# Fruit fly proofing exo-terra nano



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

I have one of those Exo Terra Nanos I wanna use for a couple small froglets. I got the little tank home and realized there are spaces in it. A buddy told me fruit flies can't escape from exo-terras but I am starting to question that based on the design of the front door..there is a space there.

Any ideas?
D


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

The small gap on both the left and right sides of the door are tiny..I could fit a string thru them. Not sure if it's big enough..I might test it tonight with some flies.

If I have to tape it up, luckily the top is very sealed up and comes off so I could always tape up the door and just open the top to get in there.

Anyway I think it's a neat looking tank..a little expensive to use for froglets but nice viewing rather than a plastic shoebox.

Opinions?
D


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

I have 2 imitator froglets in a nano. I do get flys that escape. Let me know if you figure out a good way to keep em in let me know!

Shaw


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Here's what I'm gonna do tomorrow with it. Basically the top is definitely fly proof...easy to see it's really tight fitting if you don't open up the vents. The door on the other hand, is designed weird. So I'm just going to silicone everything I can see open including all around the door. So the top has these little locking clips and I can just remove the top to feed or get in there.

Seems like a simple quick fix. I like the door though and it would of been nice to use it. A lot of work and these are pretty expensive just for froglets. I'll just keep using it for new froglets as they move on to vivariums. 

I made it look pretty nice though. The background is cool and I wanted to view them as they're my first froglets I've owned in six years. I made a little quick false bottom being held up by flat stones...small screen, some potting soil, a couple small sword like plants, a big clipping of a potho that will eventually die, a little leaf litter, some stones, and dry sheet moss from home depot. Simple enough to view the frogs progress but looks kind of nice.

For the light I got pretty creative lol. I used a battery powered LED touch light from home depot. It shines a spot in the middle that looks a lot like a steak of sunlight coming thru the jungle canopy. Not sure how long the batteries will hold out but we'll see. 

I just hate using rubbermaids so I wanted something nice looking for my froglets even though I paid more than I should of on the set-up.

Anyway that's it! I think it will work.

Do your flies usually escape thru the front door? Seems like the only open area. It's a neat little tank. Not a ton of use for it but I think it's neat looking.


----------



## faztaz (Feb 22, 2010)

For the gaps on the side take airline tubing cut it lengthwise on only one side and slide it over the glass door. For the back gaps where the cords and clips are for the vented hood just use electrical tape. I've had my tank for 2.5 years with no problems.


----------

